# For how long does spinach dip stay good?



## ~Megan~

I made some spinach dip a while ago (cream cheese, mozzarella, spinach, and spices) but then I was sick and didn't eat any.

How long do you think it would stay good?


----------



## CallMeMommy

A week, max.


----------



## Stinkerbell

depends on the ingredients and storage. If the base was largely mayonnaise, it wil keep for up to about 10 days (vinegar). if it was a cream cheese/sour cream base, more like a week.


----------



## chaoticzenmom

You know the saying " If there's any doubt...throw it out!" Food poisoning sucks!

Lisa


----------



## Laggie

I never throw anything out unless it smells bad or is moldy... and I have honestly never had food poisoning.

Well, one time when I was about 9 and decided it would be a good idea to taste raw hamburger. That was horrible.

I would expect spinach dip to last a week or so, especially if it is in a sealed container.


----------



## Cranberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa49* 
You know the saying " If there's any doubt...throw it out!" Food poisoning sucks!









:

I would say 3 or 4 days, but that's me.


----------



## Petersmamma

Well, in my house, spinach dip only stays good for about 2 hours so I can't help you!














:


----------



## MiaPia

Me personally I wouldn't keep it past 3 days, but then I'm known to be extremely over-cautious when it comes to food and possible food poisoning.


----------



## Canadianmommax3

for me a few days, but i am very paranoid about food being too old.


----------

